# Florida code book ?



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

do any of the Florida members know when the next version of our code book comes out ?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you use IPC?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> do any of the Florida members know when the next version of our code book comes out ?


Florida is suppose to adopt every three years but has not (2007) so it should be soon.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> do any of the Florida members know when the next version of our code book comes out ?


 



I don't have the foggiest idea.  The 2007 plumbing and fuel gas are the latest editions I have.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this outlines it...

http://www.dca.state.fl.us/fbc/thec...ate_to_the_florida_building_code_timeline.htm

Anyone?


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's the 2009 supplement

http://www.dca.state.fl.us/fbc/thec...ement_plumbing/2009FBCSupplement_plumbing.pdf

The only difference between the 2004 and the 2007 is about 5 pages.

The only difference between the 2007 and the 2009 is about 10 pages.



Point being is that if you're worried about buying a code book and it going out of date. All you gotta do is either buy the supplement pages or add them in yourself. What sucks is that you have to buy the whole fl building code supplement. It's around 55 dollars. You will get a package of about 300 pages. 90% of those supplemental pages are for general/ building/ and residential contractors, followed by the other various sub contractors. I haven't found a way around this. It would be nice to just pay for the 5 to 10 pages of plumbing. But no.


----------

